# [SOLVED] Hitman blood money bug



## Sm0ke (Oct 12, 2007)

Hay its sm0ke again.i finished bioshock,amazing brilliant game. im now playing hitman blood money,ive played quite far and now im on a snowy lvl where have to kill a porn boss and his son,wenever i drop-g- something the game suddenly quits, anyone know why


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Hitman blood money bug*

Is your copy of the game legit? If so try the following steps:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html


----------



## Sm0ke (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Hitman blood money bug*

Dont worry,i finishd the lvl without dropping anything,and now playn the next lvl.it was obviously a bug with the lvl. thanx anyway.its solved.


----------

